# LTB home in NC - Orange, Alamance, Chatham county



## jeroen (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm still looking for our dream property within driving distance of Chapel Hill, NC (+/- 20 miles). 

Any hints/tips?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I live in Orange County. You'll love it here.


----------



## ncchickenmama (Aug 21, 2013)

I live in Chatham County in the Silk Hope area and we love it out here. A true farming community with great neighbors. Of course, it's far from everything and the down side is there is always a drive but it's very peaceful. Plenty of land out this way too. Snow Camp is also a good area with lots land. We may eventually build there as we have been offered some land by some friends for free (they have over 100 acres in Snow Camp). 

My husband works in RTP and I work part-time in Raleigh 2 days a week so it's a bit of a haul  But we make our trips count when we need to shop for something always stopping in Apex, Cary, Durham or wherever on our way home. We are in Chapel Hill quite a bit too.


----------



## astm216 (Nov 16, 2013)

What are you looking for exactly?

I may be putting my place up for sale soon.


----------

